# Clyde, MI *RIA* 6 yr old female o/s



## kess&ellie (Jan 14, 2008)

Ria 

German Shepherd Dog [Mix]
Large Adult Female Dog 
Blue Water Area Humane Society, Clyde, MI 


My name is Ria. I am about six years old and have a lot of years left to love you. I had a wonderful home but my dad got real sick and couldn't take care of me anymore. I am ready to love a new family forever. I am spayed and up to date on my shots. My adoption fee is $50. For more information please call 810-987-4357 Tuesday through Friday 9:30-4:30 or Saturday 9:30-3. Sorry, no out of state adoptions for puppies. 

Clyde, MI 
<span style="color: #CC0000">810-987-4357</span> 


http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=13604526


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

from her picture i'd think she is a gsd coat. this is a "no time limit" shelter. should she go in non-urgent? whata pretty girl.


----------



## Renoman (Apr 10, 2009)

bump


----------



## Renoman (Apr 10, 2009)

bump


----------



## Zisso (Mar 20, 2009)

bump for the coatie!! Oh how I wish I lived back where I could help her!! Would take her in a heartbeat!


----------



## Renoman (Apr 10, 2009)

bump


----------



## Renoman (Apr 10, 2009)

bump


----------



## Renoman (Apr 10, 2009)

bump


----------



## Renoman (Apr 10, 2009)

bump


----------



## Renoman (Apr 10, 2009)

bump


----------



## Renoman (Apr 10, 2009)

bump


----------



## Zisso (Mar 20, 2009)

bump


----------



## brt (Sep 16, 2008)

listing removed. news?


----------



## ShepherdMania (Jun 17, 2008)

Oh I hope she was adopted.


----------

